# Интернет > Графика >  Нужна разработка дизайна

## frog

озадачен поиском дизайнера, который сделает следующее:

тематика - онлайн-игры.
Дизайн страницы сайта;Баннер 468*100;Кнопка 88*31 (типа счетчика);Лого 150*80;Кнопки (нечто вроде лого) в общем ключе дизайна (6 шт., 75*40).

Оцените, пожалуйста, попунктно, сколько должно это стоить, чтобы взялись именно Вы? Какие сроки Вы бы заявили на разработку этого списка? Укажите ссылку на свое портфолио, чтобы можно было дальше с Вами обсуждать предметно возможность сотрудничества.

_Добавлено через 13 часов 11 минут 7 секунд_
оценка времени и стоимости сделана. объявлен конкурс на разработку дизайна сайта. 

подробные условия здесь.

если есть вопросы - пишите либо тут, либо в пм.

----------

